# MASS-Kobo Headphone Amp. model404



## seeteeyou

https://www.facebook.com/MASSkobo/posts/749982861745578
 http://www.masskobo.com/e/sale-e/m404.htm
 http://www.masskobo.com/j/sale-j/m404.htm
  


> This amplifier provides you with the highest sound also by Balance Headphone.
> 
> The sound is similar to model394 or model395 since those use similar circuit and same part as model394 and model395.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Six AA batteries required, that's gotta be powerful enough to drive pretty hungry cans. Could it be a serious rival to the upcoming portable amp from Cavalli Audio?


----------



## seeteeyou

Cases look good
  
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=762329940510870
  
  
 I'm getting some LiFePO4 AA batteries with constant 1.5V output
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39871207392
  
 Many owners of Sony PCM-D100 tried them with great results.


----------



## t041987

It's looks good
But the price is too expensive 


And the link of the battery is not LiFePO4. It is a battery which can keeps 1.5V normally. If you want to try LiFePO4, "coolook" or "coolworld" maybe your favor.


----------



## seeteeyou

Oops, that's my fault and I stand corrected since KENTLI should be LiPo or LIP batteries.
  
 They're actually making 3.2V ones with whopping 1,500 mAh but not exactly sure about how trustworthy that rating would be
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-ETINESAN-1500MAH-3-2v-14500-AA-rechargable-battery-w-dummy-14500-Charger-/390980052915
  
 It's just too risky for an amp like this and I'll have to constantly remind myself about this
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-3-2V-LiFePO4-AA-rechargeable-battery-w-4-Dummy-Cells-Conduct-Electric-Current-/151337010425
  




  
  
 PowerGenix also made something called NiZn with 2,500 mAh @ 1.6V
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=22306552883
  
 Obviously LiFePO4 should be the lightest ones with 3 real batteries plus 3 dummy ones.
  
  
 Rudi tried so many amps out there and he seemed to like both desktop/portable ones from Masuda-san
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711879/mass-ko-bo-394-new-high-end-amp-for-power-hungry-headphone-like-abyss-1266
  
 I was so intrigued when he talked about something portable yet powerful enough to drive Abyss with authority. A beast like that does come with a price and it could be worth the difference if the balanced output were even better than the single-ended ones from Hugo.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you Frankie to post This New balance Amp Mass Ko Bo 404 

Now on Mass Ko Bo website got Promotion For ¥130.000 Yen For 10 units first Batch .

I have the desktop full balance amp : 

Mass Ko Bo 394 

And The portabkle Amp :

Mass Ko Bo 395

I am waiting to get My Mass Ko Bo 404 full balance portable amp 

According to Masuda San This New balance amp Mass Ko Bo 404 is Power full , It can drive Abyss 1266


----------



## muzic4life

I love my 395. Very revealing amp for detail and clarity. Very impressive. I would consider this amp is on the bright side of character. Not overly bright. Its just neutral kinda amp. i do wish it has a slightly warmer tone on its performance. So that will be heavenly matched for my grado cans.


----------



## seeteeyou

I'm glad that wiring scheme for 2.5-mm TRRS jacks of model404 will be changed to accomodate existing cables designed for AK240:
  
 R- R+ L+ L-
  
 Fortunately my e-mail should be sent to Masuda-san before the design was finalized. I'll have some fun with quad-stack like this:
  
 Source > Hugo > Aclear Porta NXT-2AK > MASS-Kobo model404
  
  
 Looks like this is the best connector for balanced interconnects going between NXT-2AK and model404
  
 http://ns-t.com/products/trans/nsit47.html


----------



## seeteeyou

We're almost there, external 5V DC power via USB port was shown and we could add a high quality linear power supply such as Hydra ZPM from Audiobyte
  




 https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/11018901_770721583005039_8306375931933639032_o.jpg
  




 https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10991696_770721566338374_4253855338103749941_o.jpg
  




 https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10841799_770721569671707_2711970247509824092_o.jpg
  




 https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/10624083_770721573005040_1207809039659518144_o.jpg
  




 https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10687245_770721576338373_826392561714646063_o.jpg
  




 https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10834871_769706139773250_2656362666822290892_o.jpg
  




 https://scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/11004562_768476083229589_2776808965567364255_o.jpg
  
  
 Another choice for clean 5V DC power in a portable package
  
 http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ratoc/item/ralextpw01/
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ラトックシステム-USB外部電源供給アダプタ-RAL-EXTPW01/dp/B0043BX072
  
 Similar one for desktop rigs
  
 http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ratoc/item/ralps0514/
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ラトックシステム-DC-5V電源ユニット-RAL-PS0514/dp/B005GRGY3Y
  
 Pangea Audio IEC C7 Adapter
  
 http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGC7ADP
 http://www.amazon.com/Pangea-IEC-C7-Adapter-Cryogenically-Treated/dp/B003K1GXY8


----------



## audionewbi

It might be an over kill for IEM users but he sure makes solid amps.


----------



## seeteeyou

Maybe stuff like K3003 or Piano Forte could be some exceptions? They do scale with amplification and shine with desktop rigs
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/613641/final-audio-design-impressions-and-discussion-thread/2115#post_9503355
  
 Special discounts for the very first lot should be over, I was able to score one myself
  
 https://twitter.com/MASSkobo/status/572425983480864768
 https://www.facebook.com/MASSkobo/posts/772002632876934


----------



## audionewbi

The first batch has been sold out and next lot will be ready entof April.


----------



## b0ssMax

Seeteeyou, you mean 2.5 trrs interconnect from ak240 to this masskobo amp is required? Exact same pin outs as a&k?

I'm orderig one also.

Any impressions guys?


----------



## seeteeyou

Not sure if that were shipped yet, let's wait for some impressions in the near future.
  
 Pin outs were changed to fit A&K so Masuda-san scratched those labels off the faceplates, basically it's looking like this
  





 
  
  
 Balanced interconnects are definitely required, there are quite a few connectors to choose from. First one is from Eidolic
  
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18&products_id=166
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Furutech-Valab-Oyaide-Shure-Denon-diy-headphone-cable-connector/Astell-Kern-2-5-mm-4-pole-balanced-trrs-eidolic-hi-fi-headphone-portable-diy-connectors
  
 Then we've got this one from VentureCraft
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/VentureCraft-BP-254S-オーディオプラグ-2-5mm4極プラグ-シルバー/dp/B00MI9J9NA
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/VentureCraft-BP-254B-オーディオプラグ-2-5mm4極プラグ-ブラック/dp/B00MI9XDR8
  
 Another one from Nakamura
  
 http://ns-t.com/products/trans/nsit47.html
  
 Finally this one is from Ranko
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41685401546
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41762598423
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ranko-Acoustics-REP-1050-4P-Rhodium-Plated-2-5mm-TRRS-Stereo-Plug/321674461535
  
  
 Besides AK240, of course we could also connect something like Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo -dB or iBasso DB2 as well. That should look just like this


----------



## seeteeyou

First units to be delivered to two lucky customers in Japan, the rest should be shipped to international customers by the end of this month
  
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=785687798175084


----------



## b0ssMax

Seeteeyou, did you get yours already?


----------



## seeteeyou

mrmax said:


> Seeteeyou, did you get yours already?


 
  
 It's already shipped on Wednesday but the online tracking didn't show any changes at all since Thursday
  
 2015/04/02 02:42    国際交換局から発送        中部国際郵便局    愛知県
 04/02/2015 02:42    Dispatch from outward office of exchange        CHUBU INT    AICHI
  
 It's Rudi's birthday tomorrow as well as Easter Sunday, hopefully he's getting his own 404 soon but mine should arrive on Tuesday since Monday will be a public holiday here.


----------



## b0ssMax

Unboxing, what's inside, initial set up


----------



## zniper2984

Any impression on these amp?


----------



## seeteeyou

Rudi posted his impressions on Facebook and it's a winner
  
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626652204222718
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626487900905815
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1625848030969802
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153324810054736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153323723859736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153323512144736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153323512139736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153319860429736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153319658769736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153318874739736/
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/headfi.org/permalink/10153275351839736/
 https://www.facebook.com/nekosan69/posts/881133751947390
  


> Lunch Time Set Up
> 
> Source :
> AK 240 ss
> ...


----------



## b0ssMax

At a hotel.

Seeteeyou, got yours? Wanted to ask a few q about your unit.

Basically, would you know if i can plug in usb ext charger while there're are (rechargeable batteries inside?
The instructions showed that the trrs bal 2.5mm input is different from the output trrs configuration. Is it the same wih your unit?

Some random shot....


----------



## seeteeyou

mrmax said:


> At a hotel.
> 
> Seeteeyou, got yours? Wanted to ask a few q about your unit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it's delivered last Friday.
  
 According to the instructions, we need batteries that are providing 5V / 1A (i.e. at least 5 watts) in order to power the amp up. Check the manual of your batteries and most likely we'll have at least 1A unless it's a really old one.
  
 Sometimes the batteries might not be deliver precisely 5.0V since that particular value could fluctuate just a little bit. The bare minimum should be 4.6V as mentioned in the manual:
  

  
 If the voltage were 4.6V or above, the power indicator on the upper-right corner should be in green color.
  
 If the voltage were below 4.6V, the power indicator on the upper-right corner should be in red color and that's NO GOOD.
  
 Basically stick with brand name batteries and they should be fine with the appropriate power requirements. Stay away from generic ones that are really cheap because they might even explode or something.
  
  
 If you don't mind spending more for much better batteries and carry them with you, here are some options
  
 http://jplay.eu/jcat/#manual2
 http://stereodesk.com/products/the-bakoon-bps-02
 http://www.moon-audio.com/kingrex-u-power.html
  
  
 Masuda-san sent everyone an e-mail and asked each owner to specify the balanced input / output type respectively.
  
 He gave us 4 choices and I picked the last one:
  
 Input = AK240 2.5-mm
 Output = AK240 2.5-mm
  
 AK240 2.5-mm should look just like this, *T / R / R / S* = *R- / R+ / L+ / L-*
  






 
  
  
 I only have the TRRS plugs from Nakamura but no cables yet, my only source with balanced output is AlgoRhythm Solo -dB but I can't test my 2.5-mm balanced connections without a cable.
  
 My LCD-X worked fine with XLR balanced output and I was feeding the amp with the single-ended output of Tera-Player. The amp was able to convert single-ended input into balanced output successfully.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Rudi posted his impressions on Facebook and it's a winner
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626652204222718
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626487900905815
> ...





seeteeyou said:


> Rudi posted his impressions on Facebook and it's a winner
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626652204222718
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626487900905815
> ...





seeteeyou said:


> Rudi posted his impressions on Facebook and it's a winner
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626652204222718
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1626487900905815
> ...




Thank you Frankie for sharIng 
Now I use Note 4 , i don't know how to post big pictures to Head Fi


----------



## rudi0504

mrmax said:


> Unboxing, what's inside, initial set up




Congrats for your new Mass Ko Bo 404


----------



## b0ssMax

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for your new Mass Ko Bo 404




Thanks rudi. Love the power and transparency of the 404.


----------



## seeteeyou

Brief intro from Jaben Singapore
  
 https://twitter.com/MASSkobo/status/590413358093893633


----------



## b0ssMax

Using ak240 --> whiplash 2.5 bal --> mass ko bo 404 --> jvc fxz-200 (using 3.5 hp out)

Liking it. No hiss.

I don't think i've yet had 50 hours on the amp

Highs, mids and lows are tight. Mids are a bit lacking only a bit but i believe thats from the jvc's.

Haven't used the jvc's for quite a while but it's now reminding me why i've kept it.

I also had an option to choose between 8 wire silver or gold coated silver. Chose the silver for the details.


----------



## Angular Mo

Is there an English language Web site?

I could be interested in the unbalanced version.

Though AA batteries?


----------



## seeteeyou

Just a few pages in English so far
  
 http://www.masskobo.com/e/sale-e/m404.htm
 http://www.musicaacoustics.com/#!mass-kobo/c1h3x
 http://www.jaben.com.hk/?product=mass-kobo-model-404
 https://www.facebook.com/JabenHK/posts/918919078128548
 https://www.facebook.com/JabenSG/posts/10152666431041782
 https://www.facebook.com/JabenSG/posts/10152670198596782
 https://www.facebook.com/eggheadph/posts/941632869220592
  
 395 here
  
 http://www.masskobo.com/e/sale-e/m395.htm
 http://www.soundwave.co.id/products/mass-kobo-395
 http://www.jaben.com.hk/?product=mass-kobo-model-395


----------



## seeteeyou

Voltage accepted should be between *9V ~ 7.2V* with 6 pieces of AA batteries
  
 http://www.masskobo.com/j/sale-j/m404.htm
  
 消費電流（無信号時） ：０．１３Ａ（電池９Ｖ時）、０．１４Ａ（電池７．２Ｖ時）、０．２１Ａ（ＵＳＢ ５Ｖ）
 （最大出力時） ：０．２７Ａ（電池９Ｖ時）、０．３３Ａ（電池７．２Ｖ時）、０．７Ａ（ＵＳＢ ５Ｖ）
  








  
  
 14500 batteries are rated between 4.2V ~ 3.7V so combining 2 pieces of 14500 batteries (8.4V ~ 7.4V) and 4 pieces of battery place holders (0V) should give us:
  
 4.2 + 0 + 0 + 0 + 0 + 4.2 = 8.4V (highest)
 3.7 + 0 + 0 + 0 + 0 + 3.7 = 7.4V (lowest)
  
*8.4V ~ 7.4V*
  
 http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=43
 http://www.amazon.com/Nitecore-NL147-14500-Battery-750mAH/dp/B00906E83A
  




 2 pieces of 14500 batteries
  




 4 pieces of battery place holders






 
 6 pieces will yield between *8.4V ~ 7.4V* and that's staying between *9V ~ 7.2V*


----------



## sfoclt

> Originally Posted by *seeteeyou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Masuda-san sent everyone an e-mail and asked each owner to specify the balanced input / output type respectively.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you remember the other options?
  
 Are the other options still possibilities or was one configuration settled upon?


----------



## seeteeyou

sfoclt said:


> Do you remember the other options?
> 
> Are the other options still possibilities or was one configuration settled upon?


 
  
 The best bet would be sending Masuda-san an e-mail and he'll let us know
  
 http://www.masskobo.com/e/main-contact.htm
  
 I'm copying the e-mail I received as follows
  


> I will ship the 404 was completed.
> 
> And I will ask you a question about the connection of balance input and output.
> 
> ...


 

  
  
 The choice could depend on what connectors are preferable
  
 http://e4ua.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-185.html
 http://e4ua.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-383.html
  
 2.5
 http://ns-t.com/products/trans/nsit47.html
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39899035889
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40386154063
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40402753720
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40781325678
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40795196400
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41667262254
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41685401546
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41820967160
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41839502148
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43784532529
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=44794091455
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=44892960165
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45046146137
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45142907050
 http://oyaide.com/catalog/products/2-5mm_4.html
 http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/connectors.html
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000044995/
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000044996/
 http://item.rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/4571263352848/
 http://item.rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/4571263352862/
 http://www.dma-audio.com/product_detail.php?id=2570
 http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/venturecraft/bp-254s.html
 http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/venturecraft/bp-254b.html
 http://labkable.com/products/日本進口碳纖維2.5mm四極平衡插頭.html
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18&products_id=155
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18&products_id=166
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Furutech-Valab-Oyaide-Shure-Denon-diy-headphone-cable-connector/Eidolic-Astell-Kern-AK240-trrs-2-5-mm-balanced-4-pole-connector-diy
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Furutech-Valab-Oyaide-Shure-Denon-diy-headphone-cable-connector/Eidolic-Astell-Kern-AK240-trrs-2-5-mm-balanced-4-pole-connector-carbon
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2-5mm-4-poles-Oyaide-Carbon-Shell-Stereo-Male-Plug-Audio-Connector-DIY-Solder-adapter/804746_2042447474.html
 http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-3651.html
  
  
 3.5
 http://ns-t.com/products/trans/nsit48.html
 http://oyaide.com/catalog/3-5mm_4.html
 http://oyaide.com/catalog/products/p3-54g.html
 http://oyaide.com/catalog/products/p3-54sr.html
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=26811148737
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36942876198
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37805298975
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38119128550
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38748213510
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38727683814
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38746270075
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39247075298
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45089849731
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45109672269
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45170506959


----------



## sfoclt

Thank you.  That is very helpful.  And you really are a living encyclopedia of product accessories.


----------



## yates7592

Has anybody heard or own this portable amp yet?


----------



## b0ssMax

yates7592 said:


> Has anybody heard or own this portable amp yet?




I have and a couple of others in this thread.


----------



## Uncle E1

can anyone explain why is the 3.5 unbalance output much louder than the 2.5 balanced output?


----------



## raypin

mmm......loving  my 404 (dumped my 395). Pretty powerful portable amp. Out of the unbalanced 3.5 mm., I never get past 8 o'clock for headphone use. It gets too loud too fast. Fine-tuning the volume pot is like a game of millimeters.


----------



## HeavenMore

I put my mk404 on the sale.

Who are interested in this amp please pm me.

Thanks.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/777575/mass-kobo-404-full-balance-portable-headphone-amp


----------



## yates7592

If anyone else wants to sell their 404 drop me a message.


----------



## yates7592

Anybody heard HD800 through Mass Kobo 404?


----------



## holmieSG

Anyone knows how much this usually go for used?


----------



## holmieSG

Hi selling my new mass kobo 404 pls pm me if int


----------



## zachchen1996

Anyone try this amp with the se5 ult?


----------



## zachchen1996

If anyone wants to sell their MK404, please PM me!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Why the selling? 

Anymore feedbacks on this Amp?


----------



## zachchen1996

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Why the selling?
> 
> Anymore feedbacks on this Amp?


 

 ​Oh I'm not selling, I want to BUY one haha.
  
 I've tried looking online for more impressions on this amp, but they're all in chinese or japanese xP.


----------



## Overkill Red

Just wondering if anyone has any impressions of the 404 with a set of modded/unmodded HD800s?
I need a portable solution for the HD800s as I don't have enough fixed room on my desk, and the 404 is on my shortlist (trying to source a used one actually)


----------



## b0ssMax

overkill red said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any impressions of the 404 with a set of modded/unmodded HD800s?
> I need a portable solution for the HD800s as I don't have enough fixed room on my desk, and the 404 is on my shortlist (trying to source a used one actually)




Did you mean HD800 or HD800S? I have the latter and i think the 404 is the best portable/transportable amp for it. Very transparent and powerful. Of course a full on desktop amp is better but for the past 2--3 years (yes, i did try it using HD800 non-S) no portable solution has come close to it. Be sure your source is good though since IME, a poor source feeding the 404 will sound poorly with the HD800.


----------



## Overkill Red

mrmax said:


> Did you mean HD800 or HD800S? I have the latter and i think the 404 is the best portable/transportable amp for it. Very transparent and powerful. Of course a full on desktop amp is better but for the past 2--3 years (yes, i did try it using HD800 non-S) no portable solution has come close to it. Be sure your source is good though since IME, a poor source feeding the 404 will sound poorly with the HD800.


 
  
 Hey, sorry I meant the HD800.
 My current situation doesn't let me keep a full on desktop amplifier as I keep moving between residences, so I was looking for a really great transportable.
  
 I'll be using either a modded AK240SS or a Chord Hugo or both, so I should be alright on the source department!
  
 Currently trying to source one used, I've also emailed Mass Kobo but I'm not sure how good their English is..


----------



## b0ssMax

overkill red said:


> Hey, sorry I meant the HD800.
> My current situation doesn't let me keep a full on desktop amplifier as I keep moving between residences, so I was looking for a really great transportable.
> 
> I'll be using either a modded AK240SS or a Chord Hugo or both, so I should be alright on the source department!
> ...




I think masuda san knows a bit of english as i saw some posts from his personal fb in english.

Good luck.


----------



## zachchen1996

I'm selling my mass kobo 404 if anyone is interested! 
  
 (sorry for the shameless plug lol)


----------



## audionewbi

Anyone seen these mods?
https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/Headphone/M.1488099182.A.549.html


----------



## Meowheng

audionewbi said:


> Anyone seen these mods?
> https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/Headphone/M.1488099182.A.549.html


I'm curious in the mods too.....wonder how's it sounds??? Hmm.....


----------



## b0ssMax

Saw this a couple of months ago.

Nordost are expensive, honestly haven’t heard one yet. The opamp, i’ve always wanted to try as the stock is ne5532 i think.

I’m really curious as well.


----------



## audionewbi

Time to contact the designer, if I do hear back I will post. 

Mass kobo 404 was always in my buy list however like the tera player  missed out on the initial price deal.


----------



## rq1111

I had tried Mass Kobo 404 with HD800S but I prefer Hugo 1. Hugo is better than Mojo and 404. Mojo will sounds sibilance while Hugo smooth high treble and airy too.


----------



## john1711

This unit is on sale.

Cool find: Mass kobo 404 mod for S$3,100 http://carousell.com/p/124376937


----------



## audionewbi

Mass Kobo 424 is due soon,anyone excited?


----------



## lithiumnk

audionewbi said:


> Mass Kobo 424 is due soon,anyone excited?


*Mass Kobo 424*. This has added a new dimension to sp 1000. This japanese custom made amp has left me startled. Its like i am listening to a new player with a beefy amp. The 3.5mm grounding connection has improved the SQ to a great extent. I have set line out to 1v/1.25v on sp1k. It has adjustable output gain-changing switch for dynamic/planar hp & highly sensitive BA. Drives my lcd i4 with authority. The dynamics, bass slam & transparency are insane with pitch black background, fast transients and deep soundstage. Throw any type of music at it. It excels in all departments imho. 
The custom cable is made of 10 silver OFC wires; 8 for balanced(2.5mm) & 2 for earth(3.5mm) furutech plugs to pentaconn(4.4mm) connector. Running on 4 Panasonic Eneloop Pro rechargeable batteries (Japan Import).
Highly recommended. Best portable solution imho.




SP 1K CU + Mass Kobo 424 + Double Helix Cables ultrashort adapter male XLR to 2.5mm + Audeze Lcd i4 (balanced EA Horus). Output set to 0.7v in this pic. At 1.25v the volume pot remains from 7-8 o'clock.












Adjustable output gain-changing switch









*
<Specifications> (Batt. 6V or USB 5V) 

Model: Full-Balanced Portable Stereo headphone amplifier 
Input: φ4.4 TRRS x 1 (balanced or unbalanced) 
Output: model424 XLR-4Pin model428 4.4 TRRS (balanced) , φ3.5 TRS (unbalanced) 
Maximum Input Level: +16dBm (balanced), +10dBm (unbalanced) 
Maximum Output Level (P-P): 7 V (balanced), 3.5V (unbalanced) (with 32Ω loaded, 1kHz, THD+N 0.5%) 
　　　　　　　　　　 (RMS): 2.3V (balanced) , 1.2 V (unbalanced) (with 32Ω loaded, 1kHz, THD+N 0.5%) 
Maximum Output without Distortion: 165mW (balanced), 45mW (unbalanced) (with 32Ω load, 1kHz, THD+N 0.5%) 
Frequency Characteristics: 20Hz - 20kHz (-1dB) 
Noise Level: Less than 40μV (in the minimum volume position, 32Ω loaded) Less than 150μV (in the maximum volume position, 32Ω loaded) 
Power Supply: AA Alkaline or rechargeable battery x 4
External Power Supply: Micro USB +5v 
Consumption Current: 0.19A (battery 6V, No signal) 0.21A (rechargeable battery, 4.8V No signal) 0.21A (USB 5V, No signal) 
　　　　　　　　　　 0.28A (battery 6V, 1/8 Output) 0.32 A(rechargeable battery, 4.8V, 1/8 output) 0.31A(USB 5V, 1/8 Output) 
　　　　　　　　　　 0.49A (battery 6V, Maximum Output) 0.61A (rechargeable battery), 4.8V, Maximum Output) 0.58A (USB 5V, Maximum Output) 
Size: 97mmW x 132mmD x 40mmH (not include protrusions)
Weight: model424 445g (with batteries), 387g (without batteries) 
　　　　model428 440g (with batteries), 382g (without batteries)*


----------



## zachchen1996

lithiumnk said:


> *Mass Kobo 424*. This has added a new dimension to sp 1000. This japanese custom made amp has left me startled. Its like i am listening to a new player with a beefy amp. The 3.5mm grounding connection has improved the SQ to a great extent. I have set line out to 1v/1.25v on sp1k. It has adjustable output gain-changing switch for dynamic/planar hp & highly sensitive BA. Drives my lcd i4 with authority. The dynamics, bass slam & transparency are insane with pitch black background, fast transients and deep soundstage. Throw any type of music at it. It excels in all departments imho.
> The custom cable is made of 10 silver OFC wires; 8 for balanced(2.5mm) & 2 for earth(3.5mm) furutech plugs to pentaconn(4.4mm) connector. Running on 4 Panasonic Eneloop Pro rechargeable batteries (Japan Import).
> Highly recommended. Best portable solution imho.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your 424! I had the 404 and LOVED it but unfortunately sold it due to the gain being too high for the SE5 ultimate. 
If it's true that this new model works well with sensitive multi ba iems, I'll definitely have to put this on my buy list haha.


----------



## lithiumnk

zachchen1996 said:


> Congratulations on your 424! I had the 404 and LOVED it but unfortunately sold it due to the gain being too high for the SE5 ultimate.
> If it's true that this new model works well with sensitive multi ba iems, I'll definitely have to put this on my buy list haha.


Thank you.
Quoting masskobo website " *Both models are equipped with the same output gain-changing switch as the one used in model 406, our flagship model. **Now you can listen to all types of headphones and earphones, with both dynamic and balanced-armature drivers properly with a single amplifier."*
I hope it helps. 

Cheers


----------



## Zhanming057

If anyone is interested, I am thinking about letting go of my 404. Nothing wrong but I just sold my Utopia's, and I have a Model 394 which is now my go-to amp for the 1266 phi.

Also selling a second Model 394 if you're interested in the high-power, even more clean big brother of the 404


----------



## James Shoegazer

Any Comparisons  with ifi line of portable DAC/Amps? Particularly the ifi micro BL and ifi ICAN SE


----------



## Zhanming057

James Shoegazer said:


> Any Comparisons  with ifi line of portable DAC/Amps? Particularly the ifi micro BL and ifi ICAN SE



There's not much of a contest. As a pure headphone the 404 drives most large cans better than the ICAN Pro. The ICAN isn't as linear in the treble though although density isn't on par with the 404. 

The 424 I have not had a chance to test. I was fairly impressed with the ICAN SE - more so than the ICAN Pro.


----------



## rq1111

How does 424 compare to Gilmore Lite mk2?


----------



## elton7033 (Mar 2, 2019)

Just bought myself a masskobo 424 after a long demo with my Fitear Titan which pair very well. Connection cable and earphone cable are by crystal cable and carbon connector are all from Furutech.


----------



## Mimouille

elton7033 said:


> Just bought myself a masskobo 424 after a long demo with my Fitear Titan which pair very well. Connection and earphone cable are by crystal cable and carbon connector are all from Furutech.



I am very interested. Does it pair well with WM1Z? How does it affect the WM1Z sound? Why did you chose 424 over 428, since 428 is 4.4?


----------



## elton7033

Mimouille said:


> I am very interested. Does it pair well with WM1Z? How does it affect the WM1Z sound? Why did you chose 424 over 428, since 428 is 4.4?


I have compare the 424 and 428 side by side, it sounds very similar but I feel the 4pin  connector is somehow higher quality than the 4.4 in 428 which are making like the sound 2-3% better also I can use other headphones terminated in 4pin xlr in office now. Although this set up is not quite portable still sound better and weight less then the new portable station Sony DMPZ1. 
The 424is a very clean sounding amp with good power, so it just enlarge the Wm1z sound which is rich and powerful from bass to high, i didn’t choose the new Sony because it doesn’t have enough power to drive big cans when the masskobo 404/424/428 have enough power to drive even the abyss 1266 phi cc and my akg k1000


----------



## lithiumnk

elton7033 said:


> Just bought myself a masskobo 424 after a long demo with my Fitear Titan which pair very well. Connection cable and earphone cable are by crystal cable and carbon connector are all from Furutech.


Congrats! The best portable balanced amp in the market imho.


----------



## Mimouille

lithiumnk said:


> Congrats! The best portable balanced amp in the market imho.


Tell us more.


----------



## Mimouille

elton7033 said:


> Just bought myself a masskobo 424 after a long demo with my Fitear Titan which pair very well. Connection cable and earphone cable are by crystal cable and carbon connector are all from Furutech.


Also the designer from Mass Kobo told me if I use the 428, I have to plug the 4.4 to both 4.4 and 3.5 (for ground) of the WM1Z. Is it different with 424?


----------



## lithiumnk

Mimouille said:


> Also the designer from Mass Kobo told me if I use the 428, I have to plug the 4.4 to both 4.4 and 3.5 (for ground) of the WM1Z. Is it different with 424?


I guess the 4.4mm connector in WM1Z lacks ground.


----------



## lithiumnk

Mimouille said:


> Tell us more.


What do you want to know? Anything specific ....


----------



## Mimouille

lithiumnk said:


> What do you want to know? Anything specific ....


Well with what do you pair it in terms of source and headphones or IEMs, and what makes it so good in your opinion? Transparency? Power? Others ?


----------



## elton7033

lithiumnk said:


> I guess the 4.4mm connector in WM1Z lacks ground.


is ground important? do i need to edit a additional cable to the 3.5?


----------



## elton7033

Mimouille said:


> Also the designer from Mass Kobo told me if I use the 428, I have to plug the 4.4 to both 4.4 and 3.5 (for ground) of the WM1Z. Is it different with 424?


i am now asking him in facebook, but no reply yet


----------



## Mimouille

elton7033 said:


> i am now asking him in facebook, but no reply yet


----------



## Zhanming057 (Mar 2, 2019)

elton7033 said:


> i am now asking him in facebook, but no reply yet



You don't have to, but the additional grounding is helpful in controlling the not insignificant noise floor that these amps have. It's a problem with the 404, 424 and 428 - keep in mind that all three are effectively the same amp - and separating out the ground helps. On the 404 there is support for using the 3.5mm as a balanced ground with AK DAP's, it looks like the same option is available on the 424 with the WM1A/Z. I seem to also get some small soundstage benefits from using the 3.5mm connection on the 404 in addition to the 2.5mm TRRS.



Mimouille said:


> Well with what do you pair it in terms of source and headphones or IEMs, and what makes it so good in your opinion? Transparency? Power? Others ?



Former 404 and 394 owner here. The 404/424 is one of the better value propositions among strong portable solid states. The massive amount of power from the XLR jack means that you can just about drive any headphone on the market and have a good time, if you're not too fussy with the minutiae of how they perform. The problem is that on the 404 the "IEM" 2.5mm jack is too weak for many high end IEM's, and the XLR jack is relatively noisy for sensitive cans. Some thoughts about the 404/424 and its main competitors:

*404/424*: Powerful, good with really hard to drive cans, the 2.5mm output is ideal for IEMs such as the Tia Fourte. Good with the HD800S and really good with the Mysphere 3.2. Has a real XLR jack, replaceable batteries last for 6/4 hours but performance decreases as the batteries discharge. For critical listening on the 404 I swap out the AA's whenever the low power LED comes on. Overall, the 404 is probably your best bet for a collection of both big cans and hard-to-drive IEMs (LCDi4), and if you don't want to deal with the size of the Broadway.

*WA11*: Clean, quiet, extremely composed but is too strong, even on low gain, for sensitive IEMs. Great with portable cans such as the Diana Phi and Stellia. USB-C charging and has an internal DAC that isn't horrible. Supports charge and listen with little perceivable performance loss. No XLR out though. A modern portable amp with some comforts and advantages over the 404. I want to travel with the Diana Phi's and I bought a WA11 over the 424. If I wanted to push the Utopia or Mysphere into that role, I would have chosen the 424.

*Xi Broadway*: extremely powerful, will sound objectively good with the 1266 phi and LCD4. Less composed than the WA11, without the Mass Kobo's hotter treble. A highly dynamic signature with great punch and a comforting amount of treble rolloff. Requires a balanced portable DAC and only has XLR out. Too powerful for any IEM this side of the LCDi4. Huge and something like 2.5 pounds. Too big for a practical travel option for me, although I know people who swear by it.


----------



## Mimouille

Zhanming057 said:


> You don't have to, but the additional grounding is helpful in controlling the not insignificant noise floor that these amps have. It's a problem with the 404, 424 and 428 - keep in mind that all three are effectively the same amp - and separating out the ground helps. On the 404 there is support for using the 3.5mm as a balanced ground with AK DAP's, it looks like the same option is available on the 424 with the WM1A/Z. I seem to also get some small soundstage benefits from using the 3.5mm connection on the 404 in addition to the 2.5mm TRRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man. I want to buy an amp only for my Spiral Ear SE6 which is a 130ohm impedance IEM, so fairly hard to drive and mostly silent with all sources. It works well with WM1Z but could scale. So what would be the best option to put between WM1Z and SE6? I should have a test of the Broadway soon and want to try Mass Kobo 428 as 4.4 is more convenient for me. But maybe Wa11 would be easier.


----------



## jmills8

Really sounds nice at home and on the go. Cowon PL, TH900 , MK.


----------



## lithiumnk

Mimouille said:


> Well with what do you pair it in terms of source and headphones or IEMs, and what makes it so good in your opinion? Transparency? Power? Others ?


Source: Ak SP 1000cu
Headphones/iem: Audeze Lcd i4, AT ADX5000, Hyla TE5T


This is the cable from creator cables hong kong. Its a 10 wire pure silver with 8 wire for 2.5mm(R+R-L+L-) & 2 wire for 3.5mm(ground). I had purchased my amp from jaben hong kong (with IC cable).

Check out this post : Post #58

 
It drives lcdi4 with ease. It has a gain switch (low-high gain). With iems i have set it to low gain. 
1. Background becomes pitch black.
2. Soundstage depth & width, imaging & layering improves.
3. The transient response & tonality improves
4. The bass notes gets more extension & definition.
5. The mids have more body, overall resolution has improved especially when multiple vocalists are involved. Its easier to differentiate them with precise imaging.
6. The overall output (power) increases which is really helpful in driving LCD i4.


 
With adx5000 which is 420ohms, high gain works perfectly & my volume pot is near 9oclock on majority of tracks. Since sp1000cu is on warmer side the synergy with adx5000(bright) & kobo 424(neutral) is near perfect for me. The trebles are super extended, coherent, speed & transients are one of the best in dynamic HP. The transparency is too good. There is no perceivable noise floor, the sound comes from a super black bckgrnd. There is no harshness in my setup at all. 

I believe its all about synergy of components & for someone like me choosing right components becomes a very difficult task as majority of my purchases are blind.


----------



## lithiumnk

elton7033 said:


> i am now asking him in facebook, but no reply yet


He travels a lot but he always answers on FB messenger in my experience.


----------



## Mimouille

lithiumnk said:


> Source: Ak SP 1000cu
> Headphones/iem: Audeze Lcd i4, AT ADX5000, Hyla TE5T
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, sounds like what I need.


----------



## lithiumnk

elton7033 said:


> is ground important? do i need to edit a additional cable to the 3.5?


I had the same question for my sp1000cu. 
His response to this was--- "Perhaps most cable manufacturers do not understand the importance of connecting the ground.They are connecting only TRRS.If you do not connect the ground is unable to demonstrate the performance up to the maximum amplitude to occur."


----------



## elton7033

lithiumnk said:


> I had the same question for my sp1000cu.
> His response to this was--- "Perhaps most cable manufacturers do not understand the importance of connecting the ground.They are connecting only TRRS.If you do not connect the ground is unable to demonstrate the performance up to the maximum amplitude to occur."


Yes the same answe came after a long explanation from him and he have also mentioned another way to connect the ground using the 3.5mm to 3.5mm with only the ground cable connected if left and right is connected might cost damage to both the amp and player.


----------



## elton7033 (Mar 14, 2019)

Since some Headfier have try to contact me though PM and ask me to explain what Mr. Masuda the founder of mass-kobo told me about ground connection in the 404/424/428 I guess I should translate the Japanese message into English for everyone as reference.

_*"It basically says to eliminate background noise and to use the full potential of the amp is necessary to connect the ground, but sadly in portable-world there are a lot of cable company out there making balance interconnection cable without ground being connected. In order to fully explain this it is necessary to use a lot of diaphragms to explain and knowledge in electronic engineering is needed to understand therefore I won’t go into it with full details. 
We need to understand that balance amp amplify signals base on the ground. When connected unbalance, even the ground isn’t connected nothing will be transmitted, however when connected in full balance even the ground is not connected there will be signals being transmitted.

Most DAP have output which is designed for headphone or earphone and not designed for line out, because it is specific made to accommodate output to earphone or headphone only, most earphone jack/balance connector in modern DAP does not have ground connected, however in order to connect with amp correctly, is necessary for the reference potential from the DAP being the same. However even the amp is not connected with the ground, the amp will still have sound coming from the output but it will be easily effected by noise and large distortion will occurs.

In order to prevent this is necessary for the cable to either have a shield cable so noise will not enter the circuit between the player and the amp or else connecting the ground is the only method.
If you don’t have a cable with shield cable to connect both then you need another wire connected from ground to ground.

A lot of overseas customers have question about using the same power charging pack(li battery pack) as power supply will create lots of noise but most have been solve after the ground being connected. Noise happen because both grounds are connected through the power pack and the USB cables and the high frequency switch noise of the power pack will affect the signals therefore become noisy. However connecting DAP with balance amp using ground as well will not eliminate all noise but will eliminate most of it and made it not a problem to most user.

About your question if you have already made a 4.4cable with out ground connection then there is another way of connecting the ground. That’s connecting a cable of 3.5 to3.5 with only the ground being connected from the unbalanced output from the 404/424/428 to the unbalanced output of your DAP so the ground could be connected. The only thing which user should take caution of is not to connect the unbalanced ground cable with any signal otherwise the power of 424 will be outputted into the player and cause damage to both.

And we also suggest user to turn the volume of there DAP to full volume when connecting our balance amp, this is due to digital volume unlike analog volume the sound quality will be affected by volume, our amp are designed to be work with DAP being full volume and can withstand the power of it.  Digital volumes not change the volume  by altering the voltage but use digital processing to lower the volume therefore the signals wave will not be 100% similar to the file which is playing, in order  to achieve the same sound signal with the file from your DAP is necessary to find the position where the sound signal have not been alternated, however, there is alot of DAP out there so is hard to say that max volume works for every single player out there but user who use the Sony WM1 series and AK380/SP1000/AK family can try full volume indeed or line out indeed. "*_


----------



## elton7033

I am selling my Masskobo 424 with interconnection cable at headfi for a great price please have a look and feel free to send me pm if interested.


----------



## lithiumnk

elton7033 said:


> I am selling my Masskobo 424 with interconnection cable at headfi for a great price please have a look and feel free to send me pm if interested.


Have you found an upgrade to 424 or just selling it?
Have you tried changing the opamps?
Sorry, I am curious about your decision.


----------



## elton7033

lithiumnk said:


> Have you found an upgrade to 424 or just selling it?
> Have you tried changing the opamps?
> Sorry, I am curious about your decision.


Is nothing wrong with the amp it’s very good sounding indeed however is too heavy for me to bring it around to use it as portable and at home I just purchase a Masskobo 394II so I no longer need the 424.i rather just use my Sony Wm1z directly is already too heavy lol


----------



## lithiumnk (May 26, 2019)

elton7033 said:


> Is nothing wrong with the amp it’s very good sounding indeed however is too heavy for me to bring it around to use it as portable and at home I just purchase a Masskobo 394II so I no longer need the 424.i rather just use my Sony Wm1z directly is already too heavy lol


Congratulations
Have you compared 394II with the likes of Luxman p750u, Head amp Gsxmk2, benchmark hpa4, XIAudio formula S etc.? I am in the market for a new SS to replace my v281 which is very good but with ADX5000 I have started to realise its weakness(treble).
Any suggestions
Thanks


----------



## Zhanming057

lithiumnk said:


> Congratulations
> Have you compared 394II with the likes of Luxman p750u, Head amp Gsxmk2, benchmark hpa4, XIAudio formula S etc.? I am in the market for a new SS to replace my v281 which is very good but with ADX5000 I have started to realise its weakness(treble).
> Any suggestions
> Thanks



For the ADX5000 I would say that the 394 is the best of the bunch with the HPA4 coming in second being even more neutral and a bit less exciting. The Fomula S is heavily optimized for the 1266 phi and works best with low sensitivity cans. The P750u is nice but huge and a bit overpriced in anything but the 100v config.


----------



## lithiumnk

Zhanming057 said:


> For the ADX5000 I would say that the 394 is the best of the bunch with the HPA4 coming in second being even more neutral and a bit less exciting. The Fomula S is heavily optimized for the 1266 phi and works best with low sensitivity cans. The P750u is nice but huge and a bit overpriced in anything but the 100v config.


Thanks
How is the noise floor on 394 as compared to hpa4 ? i really love pitch black background. Also, what is the tuning of 394..neutral/warmish? I am asking because I have R2R NOS DAC which has a very natural treble presentation & I don't want an amp which has some sort of treble rolloff/roundness.


----------



## Zhanming057

lithiumnk said:


> Thanks
> How is the noise floor on 394 as compared to hpa4 ? i really love pitch black background. Also, what is the tuning of 394..neutral/warmish? I am asking because I have R2R NOS DAC which has a very natural treble presentation & I don't want an amp which has some sort of treble rolloff/roundness.



Neither amp has any appreciable noise floor - the 394 is very much about relatively low power with perfect control. The HPA4's entire circuitry is designed around low noise and distortion - it's very much a working man's amp, something you use for mission critical listening but is also pretty good for audiophile listening.

The 394 is pretty aggressive about treble but very controlled about it. I would describe the HPA4 as pencil flat and the 394 has a tiny sparkle of elevated treble, just the smallest bit. The V281 is much warmer by comparison.


----------



## Rayzilla

How would this connect to iBasso DX200?

I have the following amp modules. 

The AMP4 and 8 only have a 4.4 headphone out. I don't think it doubles as a Line Out, if that is even possible. 

The AMP3 only has 2.5 HP Out and a 2.5 Line Out. 

AMP7 only has a single ended 3.5 HP Out and 3.5 Line Out.

The stock AMP1 AMP7 only has a single ended 3.5 HP Out and 3.5 Line Out and a 2.5 balanced (I assume is HP Out only).

In brief, the two amps with 4.4 do not have a 3.5 to ground the connection.


----------



## elton7033

lithiumnk said:


> Congratulations
> Have you compared 394II with the likes of Luxman p750u, Head amp Gsxmk2, benchmark hpa4, XIAudio formula S etc.? I am in the market for a new SS to replace my v281 which is very good but with ADX5000 I have started to realise its weakness(treble).
> Any suggestions
> Thanks


For my ears I think the 394II is the less colored with in the 3 choices(394II GSXII and P750) I am a Luxman fan boy so before I purchase the masskobo I actually audition the p750 for a very very long time however not against it it’s very warm sounding amp like all other Luxman although is more natural compare to my p1u and my p700 however for single end non balance performance the p750u have not improved since the p1u I hardly can tell the differences same story for my p700 where the only thing that the p700 stand out is when connected balance it have a much wider soundstage and more power...therefore I decided to go for something different. Also Masuda san told me that recent 394II share many same hitachi parts as used in the 406 just not as sophisticated. I think it outclassed the Gsxmk2 as well although I only audition it in Canjam UK last year with a pair of susvara where I don’t even have it so is hard to say but definitely the GSX seems to have a bit more power however the combination of Masskobo394 II with AKG K1000 and Abyss 1266phi is really world class ( although a little bit under power for the abyss it’s more refine then my old liquid gold ) 
The formula s is specially custom only for abyss like how bhse for 009 is not a bad choice if you only use abyss but since I have many different headphone I need something more all rounder. 
I have never tried hpa4 so I think I cannot comment on it.


----------



## fire2368

I don’t see anyone really comparing this with the Vorzuge Pure II+, are these in a completely different league? I’m looking to get an amp for my office, using the Vorzuge which works well at the moment because of its size.


----------



## jmills8

fire2368 said:


> I don’t see anyone really comparing this with the Vorzuge Pure II+, are these in a completely different league? I’m looking to get an amp for my office, using the Vorzuge which works well at the moment because of its size.


Its better than all the Vorz , but its bigger to carry around.


----------



## fire2368

If it’s mainly going to live on my desk, is there another one of their offerings that would be worth going over a 404 or 428?


jmills8 said:


> Its better than all the Vorz , but its bigger to carry around.


----------



## jmills8

fire2368 said:


> If it’s mainly going to live on my desk, is there another one of their offerings that would be worth going over a 404 or 428?


I have carried a dap connected to the 428 in a fanny belt for 3 hrs on the go.


----------



## fabio19

Hello and sorry for the inconvenience.  I own the Luxury & Precision LP6 TI dap.  The L6 has a balanced 4.4mm output and a 3.5mm LO output.  I would like to buy Mass Kobo 428 but I have not understood how it should be connected because there are 2 theories of thought: 1) exit in Balanced (4.4mm) the LP6 and enter Mass Kobo in 4.4mm in INPUT BALANCED.  2) Exit LP6 in LO (3.5mm) and enter Mass Kobo 428 in INPUT BALANCED (4.4mm).  What can you advise me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lithiumnk

fabio19 said:


> Hello and sorry for the inconvenience.  I own the Luxury & Precision LP6 TI dap.  The L6 has a balanced 4.4mm output and a 3.5mm LO output.  I would like to buy Mass Kobo 428 but I have not understood how it should be connected because there are 2 theories of thought: 1) exit in Balanced (4.4mm) the LP6 and enter Mass Kobo in 4.4mm in INPUT BALANCED.  2) Exit LP6 in LO (3.5mm) and enter Mass Kobo 428 in INPUT BALANCED (4.4mm).  What can you advise me?  Thanks in advance.


Keep the input switch in balanced position in first case. 
in second case, you'll require a 3.5mm to 4.4mm interconnect wire & switch the input switch in Unbalanced position. You can see the schematics available on masskobo 428 product page.
In your case its best to use 4.4mm i.e. first case.


----------



## fabio19

lithiumnk said:


> Keep the input switch in balanced position in first case.
> in second case, you'll require a 3.5mm to 4.4mm interconnect wire & switch the input switch in Unbalanced position. You can see the schematics available on masskobo 428 product page.
> In your case its best to use 4.4mm i.e. first case.


If I understand correctly: You advise me to exit BALANCED (4.4mm) from LP6 Ti and enter Mass Kobo in INPUT UNBALANCED (4.4mm). Did I get it right????


----------



## Rayzilla

I think he is recommending that as the second option. His first recommendation is to input on the MK "in balanced position". When I use the MK with my DAPs, I also use 4.4 to 4.4 balanced. I also use it at work with my MacBook to RU6 to MK using 4.4 to 4.4 balanced.


----------



## lithiumnk

fabio19 said:


> If I understand correctly: You advise me to exit BALANCED (4.4mm) from LP6 Ti and enter Mass Kobo in INPUT UNBALANCED (4.4mm). Did I get it right????


Lp6ti 4.4mm line out Exit > mass kobo 428 4.4mm input BALANCED


----------



## fabio19

Thank you


----------



## Nostoi

Anyone used Mass Kobo 428/424 with Hugo 2? Impressions?


----------



## jmills8

Nostoi said:


> Anyone used Mass Kobo 428/424 with Hugo 2? Impressions?


Just buy it , you know you will.


----------



## Nostoi

jmills8 said:


> Just buy it , you know you will.


Yeah, I know. I will. It's been on my radar for too long now.


----------



## Nostoi

If I may again, my question here was more about connecting a single ended source to 424/428. Can it be done given the amp only has 4.4mm input? I have PW Audio 4.4mm adaptors on both Mojo 2 and Hugo 2 - see below - but may this would play havoc with Mass Kobo's circuity?


----------



## jmills8

Nostoi said:


> Anyone used Mass Kobo 428/424 with Hugo 2? Impressions?


I had two MK , both were nice , might give you more depth and thickness in sound. Not easy to use on the go.


----------



## Nostoi

For anyone wondering, yes Hugo 2 can connect to Mass Kobo. Details here:


----------



## Gavin C4

Getting dCS Rossini to output to Mass kobo 428 from RCA to 4.4.


----------



## Nostoi

Gavin C4 said:


> Getting dCS Rossini to output to Mass kobo 428 from RCA to 4.4.


Finally got a 428 coming next week. It scales up, then?


----------



## Gavin C4

yup , also use some high quality interconnect cable. I use Crystal Cable Reference RCA to 4.4.


----------



## Gavin C4




----------



## Nostoi

Gavin C4 said:


> yup , also use some high quality interconnect cable. I use Crystal Cable Reference RCA to 4.4.


I ordered the one above from Brise Audio, RCA to 4.4mm.


----------



## Nostoi

Mass Kobo 428 in da haus. Amazed by how much power this little thing pumps out. Barely breaks a sweat at 9am on the dial driving Kennerton Rognir planar. The Brise cable RCA/4.4mm IC is impressive also. Will likely do a Mass Kobo/Cayin C9/Bakoon HPA-01M/WA8 deathmatch at some point.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 16, 2022)

Using Panasonic eneloop pro rechargeable batteries. At full charge, they can last for 11 hours. They are extremely reliable. Even Mass kobo themselves use these eneloop pro batteries for their demos.


----------



## Nostoi

Gavin C4 said:


> Using Panasonic eneloop pro rechargeable batteries. At full charge, they can last for 11 hours. They are extremely reliable. Even Mass kobo themselves use these eneloop pro batteries for their demos.


Already had them, in fact, as I use them for a Sony WM-D6C which also takes 4 AA batteries. Indeed, they're very good. 

428 is impressing me greatly. Very nice compliment to the slightly more "organic" sounding Bakoon tuning.


----------



## Rayzilla

Gavin C4 said:


> Using Panasonic eneloop pro rechargeable batteries. At full charge, they can last for 11 hours. They are extremely reliable. Even Mass kobo themselves use these eneloop pro batteries for their demos.


I have these with my MK too. Does the job nicely and does last long. I never checked but good to know it's about 11 hours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rayzilla

Nostoi said:


> Mass Kobo 428 in da haus. Amazed by how much power this little thing pumps out. Barely breaks a sweat at 9am on the dial driving Kennerton Rognir planar. The Brise cable RCA/4.4mm IC is impressive also. Will likely do a Mass Kobo/Cayin C9/Bakoon HPA-01M/WA8 deathmatch at some point.


I would be interested in hearing about your findings. Which Bakoon? Please feel free to ping me if you remember. Thanks.


----------



## Nostoi

Rayzilla said:


> I would be interested in hearing about your findings. Which Bakoon? Please feel free to ping me if you remember. Thanks.


I was able to compare to Bakoon HPA-21, HPA-01M, and HDA-5210MK4. Will have HDA-5230 at some point. Mass Kobo excels in speed, transparency, layering, and imaging. Overall tone is linear and neutral but not dry. Bakoon house sound is "sweeter" but still very technically incisive. Timbre is also neutral with a slight hint of warmth. Mids are rich, treble is airy but smooth. Both outstanding amps, Bakoon is my main desktop amp however.


----------



## kakalen

Nostoi said:


> I was able to compare to Bakoon HPA-21, HPA-01M, and HDA-5210MK4. Will have HDA-5230 at some point. Mass Kobo excels in speed, transparency, layering, and imaging. Overall tone is linear and neutral but not dry. Bakoon house sound is "sweeter" but still very technically incisive. Timbre is also neutral with a slight hint of warmth. Mids are rich, treble is airy but smooth. Both outstanding amps, Bakoon is my main desktop amp however.


I'm really curious about mass kobo 428.  I'm looking to buy abyss diana tc, but don't know if mass kobo will pull it, because very few people share about 428.  because I plan to use 428 for both inear and fullsize.


----------



## Nostoi

kakalen said:


> I'm really curious about mass kobo 428.  I'm looking to buy abyss diana tc, but don't know if mass kobo will pull it, because very few people share about 428.  because I plan to use 428 for both inear and fullsize.


The 428 has oodles of power. The specs don't indicate how much grunt this thing can deliver. I only have it on low-gain mode and it drives everything I run through it with ease. Something like the C9 looks to have more power on paper but in the flesh, it's a different story. Here it is with the 600ohm DT990 in full control:




Not sure about Abyss, maybe @eskamobob1 can help.


----------



## kakalen

Nostoi said:


> The 428 has oodles of power. The specs don't indicate how much grunt this thing can deliver. I only have it on low-gain mode and it drives everything I run through it with ease. Something like the C9 looks to have more power on paper but in the flesh, it's a different story. Here it is with the 600ohm DT990 in full control:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eskamobob1

Nostoi said:


> Not sure about Abyss, maybe @eskamobob1 can help.



It doesn't drive them fully unfortunately. That said, 428 -> Diana v2 is a very good pairing none yhe less due to Diana's underpowering quote gracefully


----------



## kakalen

@eskamobob masskobo 428


eskamobob1 said:


> It doesn't drive them fully unfortunately. That said, 428 -> Diana v2 is a very good pairing none yhe less due to Diana's underpowering quote gracefully


thanks youuuuuuu.


----------



## kakalen

eskamobob1 said:


> It doesn't drive them fully unfortunately. That said, 428 -> Diana v2 is a very good pairing none yhe less due to Diana's underpowering quote gracefully


Can it control about 80% like a desktop rig?


----------



## fabio19

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/mass-kobo-428-amplifier.34975/


----------



## Nostoi

The two greatest portable amps available (IMO). Both Japanese, both offering a different presentation, both unique. The Mass Kobo is all about precision, accuracy, and speed; the Bakoon gives voice to something more enigmatic but no less resolving and addictive. #ShortReview


----------



## Nostoi

Mass Kobo fiends, be sure to check out Headphone Bar in Takasaki City where Mass Kobo 429 is pre-installed for your listening pleasure. Seeing this makes me want to try the Tago T3-01 again. Just wish the comfort wasn't an issue. (via: https://twitter.com/MASSkobo/status/1605862073673490432)


----------

